

Transfer Your Google+ Connections To Another Account - nyliferocks
http://www.technewsbest.com/2012/07/transfer-your-google-connections-to.html

======
josteink
It only took Google one year to release this after opening G+ to Google apps
accounts.

In the meantime I lost interest. Oh well.

